# Gemmy's 5ft animated witch



## VNOMISS (Jul 16, 2008)

We gout ours from Lowes for 149.99...which was the cheapest I saw it anywhere around my way...although we haven't taken it outta the box yet, the 2 that I saw on display in both Lowes had broken taped up sticks that the witch stirs the cauldron with...I'm assuming its not that sturdy so I will handle with caution...


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

got mine sunday and have tried it everyday sice then and works great so far .....and so far is becoming one of my favorite props .


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

I preordered mine from the company and received it recently. It didn't work properly. Gemmy refunded my total cost plus the shipping, and I didn't even have to return the defective witch. BTW, the stirring stick that came with my witch is broken also. I was really disappointed that she wasn't working properly, but I was very impressed with the customer service from Gemmy.


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

Sams Club sell them for $110. Cheapest around.


----------



## darth stygian (Jun 19, 2008)

I've seen her at my local Wally Mart a few times and I like her. I wait 'till the 50% off sales to buy her


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

I have a first generation and she now has a broken neck but my dad rigged it so that she still works. Overall though, she is still, by far, my favorite prop!


----------



## gromit05 (Jun 25, 2008)

We purchased ours through Walmart....haven't had a chance to plug her in yet because no power...but she looks great so far....


----------



## gromit05 (Jun 25, 2008)

markgoodson said:


> I think she is great and with a price tag of $150 at Lowes (I bought mine off eBay for $250 >.<) you can’t go wrong. Now if I could find Dr. Shivers for $150 I would be happy.



I purchased Doctor Shivers on Ebay....he was $149.00...but had to pay $35.00 in shipping cost..


----------



## Mr. Halloween (Oct 7, 2007)

yep i have one...i will post a video up soon.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

gromit05 said:


> I purchased Doctor Shivers on Ebay....he was $149.00...but had to pay $35.00 in shipping cost..


With the price of gasoline in some areas, heck, that shipping charge doesn't surprise me at all.

I shipped Gemmy witches 2 years ago and it was like, $18. This year would probably be more like $30, depending on the location of course.


----------



## Hoggle (Jul 31, 2008)

I found out we have a couple of Spirit Stores nearby, so I went to one today, and they had her for $150. With the 20% off coupon on the net, she can be had for $120....I was very, very tempted, but I held off for just now...

Out of all the props, she was the one I actually liked the best by far from what I had seen. They had the life size Jason as well. He looked good, but had too much of a mechanical stiff movement, and at $250, I was hoping for something a little better...

A funny thing is that there is a "Halloween USA" store right across the street that was asking $250 for the witch..I suppose $120 (with coupon) is a heck of a deal.


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

here are pic and videos of mine , the volume was not high on it but it can play pretty loud , only fault i find is the cauldron dosnt mist enough to hide all the top of the cauldron , her hips squeek a little but when the volume is louder you cant hear it


----------



## Lady of Chamberwell Manor (Oct 16, 2006)

I got mine from buycostumes.com at 20% off which was about $198. It worked great when I took it out of the box and I love that she still sways her hips & stirs her cauldron when you make her speak by using the wireless microphone!


----------



## TheWarden (Oct 4, 2006)

Hoggle said:


> I found out we have a couple of Spirit Stores nearby, so I went to one today, and they had her for $150. With the 20% off coupon on the net, she can be had for $120....I was very, very tempted, but I held off for just now...


That sucks. How can they offer it near you for that price, when all the Spirit stores here in Michigan want $250 for it?? I guess I'll hit Sam's club for it. I've been wanting this one for the past 2 years.


----------



## Hoggle (Jul 31, 2008)

TheWarden said:


> That sucks. How can they offer it near you for that price, when all the Spirit stores here in Michigan want $250 for it?? I guess I'll hit Sam's club for it. I've been wanting this one for the past 2 years.


It's actually listed on the Spirt Store website for $150, but says it is Unavailable....maybe see if they will match the price for it on their website.


----------



## Alucard888888 (Aug 10, 2008)

My witch doesn't make the squeaky hip noise, the only annoying thing is that when she bobs her head up and down, her mechanics inside her neck show. I guess i'll pin the top of her shirt to her head so it doesn't show. Otherwise a great prop! Even if this was a static prop i would buy it! The pictures and videos you see don't really compare to how great it looks in person. I would reccomend this.


----------



## sweet&sinister (Oct 1, 2006)

I have had this witch for 2 years now & I really like it. When I first got her she did squeek so I sprayed WD40 on her & that took care of it. Mine also has a cracked shoulder because she didn't want to pop up. Please be careful when pushing on her shoulders.


----------



## Alucard888888 (Aug 10, 2008)

They also carry the Fortune Teller gemmy witch at walmart for 97$ (but i do prefer the cauldron one) (i own the cauldron one)

YouTube - Gemmy Animated Fortune Teller Witch


----------



## Effie (Aug 31, 2007)

I was just checking out Wal-Mart.com and they have lowered the price on the cauldron witch, it was $150 originally, then it went up to $199, and now it is down to $139!! Just fyi for those interested in getting her!


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

I got mine at Shoppers Drug Mart for 149$ and I love her! She's standing in my formal dining room right now!!


----------



## GhostHost999 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi: Listen, I just bought a 5 feet animated "fortune teller" witch, everything worked fine, except for her mouth isn't moving. I do not know how to correct this. Does any body knows how to correct it? can you help me? I would really appreciate if you answered me as quickly as you could. THANKS A LOT. Always DEAD, GhostHost999


----------



## Chrissy (Sep 23, 2008)

I bought her for 150 at Lowes and ended up returning her because the caulron had a loud clicking noise when she stirred it one way. When I first set her up she was fine...next morning, click click ...drove me nuts! I'm allowed to get one large and one small prop a year, so now I'm wondering if I should go back and try another or just get a different one. I really like the fortune teller witch, but can't find her anywhere around here. So far I have the bald Edwardian butler with the cream colored vest, the dancing, singing skeleton, Dr Shivers, Donna in white, the mini screaming ghoul treater greeter, the witch spirit ball, and the Boney barney dog, and everything else works perfectly... the witch has been my only return.


----------



## gromit05 (Jun 25, 2008)

I purchased mine through Walmart for $150.00; she's a great prop and I haven't had any problems with her so far....


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 5, 2007)

Mistress of the Abyss said:


> I got mine at Shoppers Drug Mart for 149$ and I love her! She's standing in my formal dining room right now!!




so did I...was shocked that Shoppers carried her...got 30 bucks in vouchers as well due to some store promo thing (10 bucks given/50 bucks spent)...so actually got her for $120!!

this is definitely one of the better Gemmy products out there (the best is till the Jason!)


----------



## Spirit_In_The_Night (Aug 8, 2008)

Thank you everybody for the replies. I was going to go pick her up this weekend, put, unseen car problems have forced me to put her on the back burner for this season. Might be a good thing though, as for I would have no idea as to where to put her.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

We set Esmirelda and Eddie (our cauldrom witch and Edwardian butler) up yesterday, and they're both workin' and lookin' fine!


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

Went to shoppers drug mart today and we saw the witch display there and for some reason my friend ask me what i wanted for my birthday ( in december) and for fun i said anything Halloween related and she said Halloween stuff in december ( she doesn't see things like we do ) so i said why not buy it now and it wiil be done and over for you . So she turn to the lady at the cash register and said to her i want the witch up there ....... my mouth was wide open couldn't talk .......
Lucky as i am it was sold out and the display was already sold too .... ok Went to another store and nothing too buttttttttttt the third one had one left and it was the display the only thing was the broom was starting to crack a bit where it connect together nothing a no nails glue won't fix .... so minimal ... 
But her talking to the guy he gave us the witch for 119$ did i ever ran in the parking lot to put her in the truck . Was i happyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!
But on the way back to the store i ask her why she went for that knowing well she does not like Halloween at all , She said it will end up on my porch anyway might as well make it look good with all your display and the gift you received from Bethene . So Miracle do happen so we convert another human to Halloween mouahhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## WILLIDEE (Sep 18, 2007)

I love my Witch with the Cauldron and she works just fine, thank God. I bought her last year from Rural King and it was the life of the party, especially when I hook her up to an MP3 player. My friend owns a halloween shop and he recieved a few of them and he also has the Jason Voorhees prop. I had to pick that one up from him. If anybody needs one of these two props let me know I will see what I can do for you.


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

Chrissy said:


> I bought her for 150 at Lowes and ended up returning her because the caulron had a loud clicking noise when she stirred it one way. When I first set her up she was fine...next morning, click click ...drove me nuts! I'm allowed to get one large and one small prop a year, so now I'm wondering if I should go back and try another or just get a different one. I really like the fortune teller witch, but can't find her anywhere around here. So far I have the bald Edwardian butler with the cream colored vest, the dancing, singing skeleton, Dr Shivers, Donna in white, the mini screaming ghoul treater greeter, the witch spirit ball, and the Boney barney dog, and everything else works perfectly... the witch has been my only return.


Mine just started doing the same thing, Im hoping its something I can fix.


----------



## mshelene (Sep 16, 2008)

*safety question about gemmy witch*

I got my gemmy witch from lowe's for $150. Tried it once so far and it works fine. 

Question: I was wondering would it be safe to put a string of orange halloween lights near the bottom of the fogging cauldron? I want to make it look like there's fire underneath but was wondering if that's safe since the lights are electrical and the cauldron has a fog based on water. Don't want to start a fire or something. Does anyone know??


----------



## dustee (Oct 25, 2005)

*This is my 3rd year with mine*

and she is the most wonderful... I just love her


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

mshelene said:


> I got my gemmy witch from lowe's for $150. Tried it once so far and it works fine.
> 
> Question: I was wondering would it be safe to put a string of orange halloween lights near the bottom of the fogging cauldron? I want to make it look like there's fire underneath but was wondering if that's safe since the lights are electrical and the cauldron has a fog based on water. Don't want to start a fire or something. Does anyone know??


There can be a little spray from the water in the cauldron, so if you did put lights around the bottom be sure they are indoor/outdoor. 
We did get some staining on the carpet around the cauldron from last year, so I put a rubberized carpet underneath it this year.


----------



## mshelene (Sep 16, 2008)

*gemmy witch*

Thanks, ChrisW, for the info on the lights. I'll have to check if mine are indoor/outdoor. And mine is on a kitchen floor not carpet so it shouldn't stain. Though I'm not quite sure what exactly is staining your carpet. I'm guessing you mean the black from the cauldron.


----------



## VNOMISS (Jul 16, 2008)

Took mine out of the box yesterday finally...seems to be working fine with the exception that the wholes in her hands arn't quit wide enough for the stick to go through easily so were gonna make them a litttle larger before we attempt to force & break the stick...lol


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

mshelene said:


> Thanks, ChrisW, for the info on the lights. I'll have to check if mine are indoor/outdoor. And mine is on a kitchen floor not carpet so it shouldn't stain. Though I'm not quite sure what exactly is staining your carpet. I'm guessing you mean the black from the cauldron.


mshelene, we have well water that has a bit of iron in it - we think that the bubbling water and mist (which ran about 8 hours total between our party and Halloween) put an iron stain on it.

vnomiss - we enlarged the hand holes as well. It also helped keep her hands from going in awkward directions as she stirs.


----------



## BFI6603 (Sep 20, 2006)

Had mine, going on three Halloween seasons. Always worked well for me. Best prop Gemmy ever came out with. My only complaint is that I wish she was a bit taller!


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

is the Gemmy witch still available at Lowe's these days?


----------



## sheepies666 (Sep 22, 2003)

you guys are making me nervous! I bought her from Shoppers this year and I haven't tried her out yet (no room to set her up with the construction going on) and I'm not going to get a chance for another week. I hope mine works!!!


----------



## Chrissy (Sep 23, 2008)

colmmoo said:


> is the Gemmy witch still available at Lowe's these days?


You can go to Lowes.com and put your area code in and it will tell you if there are any in stock in any of the stores near you.


----------

